# Breeding a small doe to large buck



## sound4hound (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi! I have 3 mini mancha does. One actually looks like a mini, mini mancha, she's a little bigger than a pygmy. My question is can I breed a mini mancha with a boer? or a nubian? Will the babies be too big for the moms to deliver? My nubian buck may be old enough to breed this fall and I have access to a nubian/boer buck or a full boer buck. We will most likely use the babies for meat, any suggestions on another breed to cross with the mini manchas? Thanks for your input!
Tammy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it.... as a boer and nubian bucks can have huge kids...some can have smaller kids ...but the risk in my opinion... is to great......and it would be most likely... that you will have to get them C sections.... or the does could possibility die....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't reccomend breeding a mini anything with a fullsized buck..as Toth said, the risk is too great if the doe is too small. If you want to breed the mini mancha's so you have milk and the kids for meat, go with a kinder buck...Kinders are a cross of a Nubian doe with a Pygmy buck and would give you a more "meaty" kid, if you don't mind the kids being "dairy" and not very heavy at butchering time, use a Nigerian or a Mini mancha buck.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i agree with pam and liz... that's just endangering your animals, my average boer kid weight 9 pounds, with the biggest being 13. whereas my largest mini kid was about 4.5 pounds


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For a 100lb young Boer you wouldnt even use a 250lb Boer buck on her.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with the others. Any kids would be really big for a mini doe to have with a standard, there is a definate increased chance that there would be complications. Twins probably would be to big for the doe to successfully deliver and if there is a chance she has a single, there would almost most definately be an issue during delivery. It's just not worth the risk, time, or extra $$ to breed her to a standard buck. Just my two cents.


----------



## sound4hound (Jun 15, 2010)

So glad I asked! Thanks for your input. I know it sounds like a common sense question, but I hear one thing from someone that I think knows what their talking about and something else from another. I think I will look around for a pygmy buck.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

This happen by mistake to someone i know and the doe kidded at 2am, had complications and died during birth because too much bleeding. The kid made it OK but struggled from lack of O2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So glad I asked! Thanks for your input. I know it sounds like a common sense question, but I hear one thing from someone that I think knows what their talking about and something else from another. I think I will look around for a pygmy buck.


 That's what we are here for...... glad to help ..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

It's good to ask. I know I bred a small doe and I knew better. But I let myself be talked into it by another goater. Her and her baby survived but only because we rushed her to the vets and the doeling was delivered by a c-section. That baby was never going to come out naturally she was just too big. I was breeding a nigerian to a nigerian but the doe was just too small. I learned my lesson the hard way... So if in doubt ask?????


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"When in doubt, ask." Good word Countrymom!

Tell you what, my first year with Boers my breeder promised me a breeding out of one of her huge mature Boers.
She told me there was a chance of breaking down her rear legs. We waited till that doe was alot bigger and it was fine, but not as an FF...she was bred to a smaller guy her first time.
By her second year she could handle the big fella.


----------



## Holmestead backyard farm (Apr 22, 2020)

What about breeding a mini Lamancha buck with Oberhasli doe or oberhasli/alpine doe..?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That will be fine. Even if he was full lamancha she should be able to handle that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

